# My cat acting different after my vacation



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello there -- 
I just got my cat last month and I went on vacation last week on June 11th til June 19th. I had my mom's friend and herself taking care of my cat. (Her name is Susie) She is 7yrs old. I am new to own a cat and this is my first time own my own cat. I had experienced living with cats and dogs all my life with my parents but never on my own. 

My question is when I arrived home from my vacation -- Susie all of the sudden acting so differently, like she so affection with me and cuddle with me and kept meow meow all day and kept staring at me and even there are moments of loud meows too and these nights she be staring at the walls blanks and just random meows at times and I have no idea what it mean. It been three days already and I done everything to make sure back to normal like feeding her and make sure she have enough water and playing with her and petting her and scooping her litter and changed her litterbox and brush her hair too and so on. I honestly never see her like this and never experience see this cat personality like this. Now I know what thing changed compare before I left for vacation to coming home was when I go to the bathroom, she always come in and meow less n I always turn water on in the sink so she can drink it. No problem with that. Now after I came home from vacation - she always rub against my feet/legs and kept kneeling at me and and when she done use the sink, she jumped off and sit then meow meow at me. She been kneeling at me and headbutt me all the time and rub against me too much. 

Sorry for ramble it on and on but does anyone know what the reason she been like this? My mom and my step-dad think she was very lonely while I was gone and miss me too much. SHe is very indepence sp? cat and like a "private detective" always watching me what I do and follow me sometimes. 
Thanks for your time!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree with your mom and stepdad. She's showing you that she's happy you're back!  One of mine is like velcro when I come back after being away (the other one used to get mad and sulk, and pretend I wasn't there for a few days). 

Give her lots of extra loving and petting to reassure her. And then enjoy all the attention you're getting!


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope they are but there are lil things I worry like while I was gone, I saw that she puke like tiny vomit on my lil rug. I am guessing that she got scared and was worry that I didn't come back? It did make sense consider how she acted when I came home. I kept reassure her I am not going anywhere unless need to run errands . I been giving her a lot of loving a lot and always have and def a lot of petting thanks to her kneeling and headbutt at me many times lol. I was so scared while I was gone and was thinking of her a lot while I was on my vacation. This was my first time away from her like this and def don't want to do this again but then I should bite my tongue consider I do want go on vacation next year so def gotta be prepare for that next time. 
But may I ask why random meows at me for? esp different volume of meows too?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Is she eating, peeing, pooping normally, aside from the vomit that you found? And she's normal in terms of her level of energy? If so, then I wouldn't worry too much about her vomiting. It might have been a hairball, or maybe she ate too fast. 

It's hard to say what the random meows are about. Does she meow if you're petting her, or only if you're not near her or paying attention to her? You're still getting to know her, so you'll get to know what the different meows mean over time. My girls aren't meowers, but my former stray has different meows depending on whether he's scolding me because his dinner is late, or he's happy to see his dinner, or he needs to go out, or he wants to play. 

All that said, if you think that there's still something not quite right about her behavior, I would take her to the vet. Even if there is nothing wrong, it might be worth your peace of mind!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lindsey, Hi again!!
Cats have a wide range of vocalizations! Some even more than others, it depends a lot on socialization and how closely their owners interact with them!
Like for example, the possible bug, from your intro, my cats have a Special call, that I know means 
"I've got a bug!, Come see!"
There's the special one for "feed us",
And the one that's a special greeting for when I come home...
There's a bunch!!
That's part of the fun, learning your cats language! 
Susie will try and help!
Sharon


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks guys! Spirite- she does eat and poop and pee normally which is great. This is her high engery I nev seen before esp cuddle n. She actually starting to jump on couches and chair where I sit and also esp playing with the lazer toy she only play for like a min then but now these nites. After vacation she played with lazer toy more often. She been following me and watching me like a hawk these days and usually she don't really follow me or esp meow at me all the times. 

Sharon- thanks for your tip! That is going to be hard cuz I am actually hard of hearing and deaf so I would have hard time understanding the sounds n sometimes I won't able hear her crying or meows at times cuz I know it seem low meows if my apt is v quiet or so. Thanks again! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lindsey, I have a deaf cat and I've been trying to learn her body language...
I'm a hearing human with a deaf cat and you're a deaf, or almost deaf human with a hearing cat!
We'll both get it figured out!
Just takes patience!
Susie will end up being your radar and early alert system!!
I've found out that deaf cats will rely on a buddy, to help alert them to things...both good and bad things and sadly, if they lose their buddy, they are very lost...
Sharon


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

I never heard of deaf cats I had heard of deaf dog. What that experience like for u? Yeah like I say it still new experience to me and always learn new things everyday. I always try read her actions and her body language what she want. I know one I caught recently. I had toys on the table and she climb up n jump n chilling n been meow at me few times n I am thinking it v late here and I am tired n told her I want to go bed pls lol. I decided to grab the lazer toy n see what up then she went for it and chase it for a min or so. That what she want to do to buggin me lol. &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DeafDogs&Cat has two deaf dogs and a deaf cat!
Sara has managed to clicker train these guys! And its amazing how they all get along!
And she takes her deaf cat for walks, well actually, I think he takes her for walks!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Susie missed you while you were gone and she's just trying to make up lost time with you!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lindsey, Sorry about my digression from your original topic!
To many twelve hour shifts are taking CRAZY cat person, to a whole new level!
Susie is also headbutting you and rubbing you, to reclaim you, by marking you with her scent!
This is a sign of affection! 
The same with her following you, she doesn't want you to disappear again!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree its all about having missed you. Cats are so routine based and any change can throw them off. Just as Susie had settled with her new Mom you were away, so she probaly got confused and lonely. In her 7 years she may have moved a few times so it couln unnerve her. She will settle again, it just takes time. When I went on a business trip last month my older cat Lulu sulked when she saw the suitcase as he knew what this meant where as Kiki the Kitten thought it was a game. While away I had my PA move in who has always looked after Lulu, so she was OK. However on my 3rd day away the kitten was down and not as playful. She had nothing wrong medically just as my PA said missing her mom. When I got home she was glued to me and if I left a room she would come running and meowing in case I was off again.


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ok thanks for all your help. I might be thinking of taking her to the vet in case because of her loud meows esp last night -- 
I was in the bathroom and she always come in to want to use the sink to drink water out of the sink and I let her then she jumped off the sink and landed on the carpet, as soon she did that, all of the sudden, she let out three huge loud meows and I know I am positive sure two of them were "crying" meow. then few seconds later she did it again three times more. I felt like something is wrong with her and I am lil worry bout her. I asked the vet what it mean and he dk what it is unless I bring her in. The biggest problem is my money budget -_- I asked him if can bring her in next week that when I get pay. 
I honestly totally think it sucks that I am on tight budget and can't help her til next week. Other than that she is normal and suually her normal self including her meows all the time and her eating and drinking water is normal. She been sleeping with me a lot now when I go to sleep than before. But I having hard time understanding and hearing her meows these days cuz I am deaf and hard of hearing so it can be annoying if I did or didn't hear her meow or not. -_- 

Again, thanks for all your help!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck steele! I certainly hope she's ok. Since she's eating normally and everything else is normal, it doesn't seem like an urgent situation. But it's good that you can see the vet next week. That should help to determine for sure whether something else is going on other than her just telling you she doesn't want you to go away anymore! 

It must be frustrating to not be sure if she's meowing or not. I know you can't stare at her 24/7, but you might try to sit with her facing a mirror or something, so you can see if she's meowing, even if you can't hear?


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks spirite &#55357;&#56842; Yeah most of the times I can hear her but other times there r sounds even small meows I be like is that her or not? Today she was normal self n whenever I do with errands walking n do stuff around the apt, she always watch me like a hawk and sometimes I look at her like I be back then she meow at me lol. She even meow when I be ready to pet her which that situation I not sure why so. Lol. Right now I goin to give her few days and see how she is and take it from there. &#55357;&#56891;


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan. 

Actually, maybe this is HER plan to make sure you do nothing except pay attention to her 100% of the time?! 

It's so stressful when it seems like something's not quite right with our kitties. But maybe this is just her true personality coming out. I think you said you've only had her for about a month? So maybe after you were away for a while, she decided that you were definitely her human and is now completely comfortable with you and devoted to you.


----------



## steele_84 (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I try to read her body language as well esp her tails when I pet her and so on. I start to understand a bit but same times it hard to memory what the personality of cats are lol. 
Right now everything seem normal. She is actually sit lay down watching the front door while I am typing this actually and this is second time I see her like this since last night. Last night she was sooooo into watching and stare at the front door. I am like what is up with you? I even checked the bottom of the door and check like what up Susie? lol That's different personality and new to me now . I just recently pet her for a while then al of the sudden she went back to the front door lol.  
I noticed I think she seem lil protection of me esp in bed. The way her body postion by me I think it her way of block me not get out of bed or protect me from something it almost like she watching the bedroom door when she does that...


----------

